# Stolen Casio full scientific calculator watch



## Ernie Romers

I'm posting this message for one of our members:



> A friend of mine (Dr Steven Dunn) Had his original Casio full scientific calculator watch stolen from the safe in his hotel room (Atlantis Resort Paradise Island) on 10/9/2008.
> 
> It is a full scientific calculator on a watch (Circa late 70's?) and is in full working condition. The value is in excess of 3,000 US.
> 
> Any and all help in recovering this gem is greatly appreciated.
> 
> Kind regards
> Julie Mills
> 
> Sr Usability Engineer
> Datex-Ohmeda
> 608.221.1551 ex 3456


----------



## 1540

OUT OF A HOTEL ROOM SAFE? Sorry about that! I guess they are not that SAFE after all?! Ill keep an eye out on the forums and such.


----------



## casiophile

Interesting.


----------



## NetCaster

Theres no way someone could stole something a safe of a hotel room. Even though a housekeeper has access to the hotel room door, they don't have access to a safe, only a security personnel has access to safe, no other person, not guest service personnel, not maintenance, not a managers, not even a front desk personnel.


----------



## Joakim Agren

Some safes have code locks, some hotels have poor security policys and forgetts or simply ignore sometimes to set a new code for each new guest, some hotels even let the house keepers to set the new code. So it is possible that someone who knew the code stole stuff in the safe...

But if it was kept safely in a locked safe then your home Insurance should cover it or the hotel should cover the loss..


----------



## Howard

Without knowing the details about the particular safe, it's difficult to surmise as to how the thief gained entry. Some hotel safes aren't very secure. I saw a video on uTube that showed someone opening a hotel safe in a few seconds without using a key or tools. It seemed that the safe combination could somehow be found on the underside of the external portion of the lock. I think that the best way to secure valuables would be to take a photo of the item/s and have them placed in the hotel's safe.


----------



## jneiva

I would complain to no end to the hotel management.
A couple that I know went to a Mexico resort, got drunk by the pool and "lost" their digital HD video camera. They complained and the hotel coughed up the money to replace it.


----------



## dkouzou

Joakim Agren said:


> then your home Insurance should cover it or the hotel should cover the loss..


Home insurance usually limits coverage on these items unless specifically scheduled.


----------



## scuttle

I would argue that if he can prove the watch was in the safe, then he has a claim against the hotel - the safe being a service that he was paying for, which failed to be of adequate quality. As for the invincibility of hotel room safes - anyone remember when that journalist broke the story of how top of the range Kryptonite locks for bicycles and motorbikes could be unlocked in a few seconds with a piece of plastic broken from a Bic?


----------



## GISuprise

I recall seeing many general waivers re: "in room" safes which state that only items placed in the hotel's "general" safe would be guaranteed secure. Items left in the room safe are "at your own risk." This is at least in the U.S.


----------



## katiedaddy

This reminds me of my honeymoon. We went on a cruise trip and my wife left her Bvlgari B Zero watch in the stateroom safe and we never saw the watch again after numerous phone calls to cruise line. I guess I should be glad it wasn't my watch


----------



## ThreeIron

This is interesting and a little concerning to me as I stored valuables and watches in the hotel safes at the Atlantis in the Bahamas also but I had no problems. OP, did he ever get it back? It surprises me because I've stayed there twice (at the Reef and Royal Tower) and both safes had electronic 4-digit passcode codes that I had to create and enter. It wasn't like a master lock or a passcode that the housekeeper preset so it didn't seem that easy to break into.


----------

